# Hotels in London?



## Bill4728

We're chunneling into London from Paris this December with our adult kids (one boy and one girl with husband).   We need three rooms that are a little less pricey than Marriott Park Lane ( where my DW and I stayed the last time we were in London). 

We would like suggestions on some great places to stay regarding location, room quality/experience, etc.  Also, any suggestions on the greatest things to do in London?

Thanks.


----------



## Dunk

Priceline: The Marriott Park Lane is going for about $160 US dollars.

http://biddingfortravel.yuku.com/forums/105/England-London#.TpXdMptzOXV

Of course you may get one of the other 5 star hotels that Priceline is working with in that area:
Mayfair - Soho 

5 Star 
Athenaeum Hotel 
Grosvenor House, a J.W. Marriott (former Le Meridien Grosvenor House)  
Hilton on Park Lane
InterContinental London Park Lane LINK TO HOTEL REVIEW 
Marriott Park Lane 
The Park Lane Hotel (Sheraton) LINK TO HOTEL REVIEW 
St. Martins Lane LINK TO HOTEL REVIEW
Sofitel St. James LINK TO HOTEL REVIEW 
Swissotel London The Howard 
Possible: Courtyard Doubletree Regent Street


----------



## Judy

We booked a room with breakfast at Travelodge London Tower Bridge on a fully refundable rate for June 2012 during the Queen's Diamond Jubilee for 90 pounds a night.

Travelodge is basic accommodations, but some of their locations are quite good.  http://www2.travelodge.co.uk/


----------



## marmite

A must do whenever I am in London is afternoon tea (lots of information online for every budget) and nice to do with a group. For an inexpensive tea, the Orangerie in Kensington Park is lovely. Bea's of Bloomsbury is very casual and good for the price too.

There are many places to spend your money on, but for a great free London experience, go to the National Portrait Gallery.  Although there are also modern exhibits of painting and photography, head straight for the Tudor Room.  Fabulous.

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## x3 skier

I have taken many London Walks www.walks.com. and enjoyed all of them.  

Something I did for the first time this past week was Kew Gardens. If you are interested in Gardening or just a quite place to walk around and relax, it is perfect. I also did a couple of the London pub walks with my two brothers with London Walks. 

If you are into Museums, the British, V&A and others are great and free. 

I use the British version of lastminute.com for a hotel for the last couple of days after my week at The Allen House. Picked up a room at The Cumberland (four star) Marble Arch for £98 a night (single).

Cheers


----------



## Beaglemom3

Cheap, but clean and all around London you can find Premier Inns. We did not stay there, but had the breakfast buffet at one and it was a great value for London or anywhere else.

I think breakfast may be included, but am not sure. Lots of choices and if you're feeding a large group, this could be a money and timesaver !  http://www.premierinn.com/en/why/breakfasts.html

Again, basic accommodations, but it was very clean (I peeked into a room while housekeeping was in there) with many in great areas. I think there's one right next to the Marriott County Hall (behind it).

http://www.premierinn.com/en/


----------



## Bill4728

Thanks all

We ended up reserving with our Sheraton star points the Le Meridian in the picadilly area.


----------



## Carolinian

I usually use www.booking.com for London.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Carolinian said:


> I usually use www.booking.com for London.



For those who are not aware - Booking.com is a Priceline Company.


Richard


----------



## Bill4728

Carolinian said:


> I usually use www.booking.com for London.





MULTIZ321 said:


> For those who are not aware - Booking.com is a Priceline Company.
> 
> 
> Richard


Yes   but it does have some great deals

One little thing is that if you want a room for two nights it will give you  first quote for both night not per night.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Bill4728 said:


> Yes   but it does have some great deals
> 
> One little thing is that if you want a room for two nights it will give you  first quote for both night not per night.



Bill,

I guess I should have added an additional comment.

I didn't mean to disparage booking.com

I mentioned they were a Priceline Company because of the great deals one can get by using them. 

Richard


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada

I looked at Premier and have no idea what part of London I would want to stay in prior to staying at Sloane Garden, or maybe we should go there first and add a few days in London or Stratford on Avon or Bath. If we did that, how hard is it to get back to Heathrow for the plane or would we need to be in London or buy the airport for the night before the plane?
Liz


----------



## PStreet1

As I said earlier, we use Priceline; I've also used Venere.com


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada

Well, so far I have been $110 in Bloomsbury, Mayfair, Notting Hill, Regents Park, and Westerminster for a 4 star hotel. I don't remember where those areas were suggested. Are there other areas to suggest. I would like to be close to a tube stop, as I'm not sure how much walking DH will be comfortable doing.
Thanks,
Liz


----------



## x3 skier

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> Well, so far I have been $110 in Bloomsbury, Mayfair, Notting Hill, Regents Park, and Westerminster for a 4 star hotel. I don't remember where those areas were suggested. Are there other areas to suggest. I would like to be close to a tube stop, as I'm not sure how much walking DH will be comfortable doing.
> Thanks,
> Liz



Might try Kensington or Chelsea. 

Cheers


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada

Ugh, up to $130 in most areas with no luck. I think I will look at Hotwire.
Liz


----------

